# R22 w/ HD



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure if this is appropriate to post this, however there was another siting of a R22 w/ HD. See link to D* Help Forum. Specifically the last post on the first page.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10507769


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Most likely this poster is, or was, a DirecTV employee. Some of the R22's were tested with the HD features enabled, but DirecTV decided not enable those features on general R22 DVRs.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe one day they will enable this receiver................


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

i'll throw my 2 cents out there...

the only way i will ever upgrade to HD is if they turn it on for the R22. I am tired of all these new receivers, lease agreements, price increases, etc.

I dont care how good the picture is, I'm tired of feeling like I'm being squeezed out of dollars all so I can watch Rachel Ray in HD.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I just called D* and mentioned that post on the other forum since it is their forum, all I got was, "yo need to purchase another HD DVR.... Yeah just like you had to have HD service to get an AM21 to work... All I have to say to D* (not the CSRs the "big wigs") is "get it together"....


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

LOCODUDE said:


> Maybe one day they will enable this receiver................


One can only hope.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I just called D* and mentioned that post on the other forum since it is their forum, all I got was, "yo need to purchase another HD DVR.... Yeah just like you had to have HD service to get an AM21 to work... All I have to say to D* (not the CSRs the "big wigs") is "get it together"....


What they're telling you is true. I would not hold your breath for an HD R22. We all know it is possible but if you want an HD DVR, simply get an HD DVR.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Even if an upgrade from the R22 to HD were made available, it would almost certainly be priced the same as the difference between the R22 and the HR22 prices. Otherwise there would be no point in buying an HR22.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What they're telling you is true. I would not hold your breath for an HD R22. We all know it is possible but if you want an HD DVR, simply get an HD DVR.


Exactly!.Now that the HR23s are out(no BBCs,and larger 500GB HDD) who wouldn't want to go with the latest and greatest?.It only makes sense.:sure:


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> Exactly!.Now that the HR23s are out(no BBCs,and larger 500GB HDD) who wouldn't want to go with the latest and greatest?.It only makes sense.:sure:


All the more to have the R22 be a free HD upgrade.
If you want the larger HDD, then 'lease' the HD dvrs


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> All the more to have the R22 be a free HD upgrade.
> If you want the larger HDD, then 'lease' the HD dvrs


Maybe if you realize what the purpose of the R22 was in the first place you will understand it better.The original purpose of the R22 was so DirecTV subscribers with MPEG4 SD locals could access them, only later was the decision made to offer the R22 to all DirecTV SD subscribers.I just can't believe that subscriber's with a R22 would actually be content to switch the R22 over to HD.That would turn it into an HR21 with only 30 HD hours recording time,it doesn't make sense.:nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> [...]That would turn it into an HR21 with only 30 HD hours recording time,it doesn't make sense.:nono2:


Because it's SD and in a guest room, I've never filled it up, but I'd be surprised if my R22 doesn't at least have a 320GB drive. If so, that would give it the same potential 50 hours of MPEG-4 HD capacity as the HR20/21, no? /steve


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Because it's SD and in a guest room, I've never filled it up, but I'd be surprised if my R22 doesn't at least have a 320GB drive. If so, that would give it the same potential 50 hours of MPEG-4 HD capacity as the HR20/21, no? /steve


It does have a 320 gig drive, same as the HR21 (I was a field tester for the -200, as I was for the HR21-700).

Now, that said, I wish my HR20 and HR21 had the bigger drive of my HR22!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It does have a 320 gig drive, same as the HR21 (I was a field tester for the -200, as I was for the HR21-700).


So that's about 50 hours HD, which is not too shabby.



> Now, that said, I wish my HR20 and HR21 had the bigger drive of my HR22!


As *Tom* mentioned elsewhere, 500GB drives are now almost the same $$ as 320GB drives, so maybe _everything _will ship with 500GB going forward, including R22's and re-furbs. /steve


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

R22s work with ESATA to increase their capacity.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What they're telling you is true. I would not hold your breath for an HD R22. We all know it is possible but if you want an HD DVR, simply get an HD DVR.


I am more concerned with changing the background to grey and the ability to change the format like cropped, Letter Boxed, unaltered, more so than 720 or 1080. My locals (MPEG4) look like crap on an SD TV with grey borders around it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> R22s work with ESATA to increase their capacity.


Sure, and if Directv ever enables HD on the R22 (and if I ever replace my daughter's TV with a little flat panel HDTV), then I'll look into an eSATA drive. However, not everyone has room for an external drive enclosure and power supply, nor wants to fool around with what is still an officially unsupported technology. That bigger 500 gig internal drive is just so handy in so many ways.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Because it's SD and in a guest room, I've never filled it up, but I'd be surprised if my R22 doesn't at least have a 320GB drive. If so, that would give it the same potential 50 hours of MPEG-4 HD capacity as the HR20/21, no? /steve


Yea I was thinking MPEG2 HD recording time.My bad.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> It does have a 320 gig drive, same as the HR21 (I was a field tester for the -200, as I was for the HR21-700).
> 
> Now, that said, I wish my HR20 and HR21 had the bigger drive of my HR22!


Same here for the -200. I can store around 200+ hours. I have SD ONLY.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I am more concerned with changing the background to grey and the ability to change the format like cropped, Letter Boxed, unaltered, more so than 720 or 1080. My locals (MPEG4) look like crap on an SD TV with grey borders around it.


Yes I would like that too!.480i Component hookup would be nice.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yes I would like that too!.480i Component hookup would be nice.


Indeed................


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

480P is default facotry setting because not all hdtv support 480i via hdmi.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

However, in case you forgot, the R22 is an SD DVR.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I may be misunderstanding the last few posts, but unless something changed on the last NR, R22 component out works at all resolutions (except 1080p of course) to a 4:3 display capable of accepting the signal. I used to have my R22 hooked-up that way to a 27" Sony Wega. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> However, in case you forgot, the R22 is an SD DVR.


_Currently_ SD-only.  Chase Carey talked publicly recently about shipping a single box that does both SD and HD, and I believe he was talking about the R22. /steve


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> However, in case you forgot, the R22 is an SD DVR.


Indeed................

(Sorry, could not resist )


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> I may be misunderstanding the last few posts, but unless something changed on the last NR, R22 component out works at all resolutions (except 1080p of course) to a 4:3 display capable of accepting the signal. I used to have my R22 hooked-up that way to a 27" Sony Wega. /steve


Was your Sony progressive scan?.I did know the R22 will do 480p HDMI/ Component just not 480i Component.I will double check when I have a chance,but it will surprise me if the R22 now does 480i Component.

Edit: just tried it again,no picture on 480i Component on my R22-100.

The only way at this time for me to get 480i Component is to get an HR2x then I have to pay the HD Acess Fee($9.99) or to go with what I did a used HR10-250(MPEG2 HDDVR) to receive 480i Component.Then after they move the MPEG2 HD channels to MPEG4 HD I'll quit paying the HD Access Fee.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the R22 will feed 480i over s-video and composite, and 480p over component and/or hdmi. It does not feed 720 or 1080 over any output.

It is my understanding that someday, the R22 will be upgradeable to HD (for the average customer). When that day will come, and what cost (if any) will be involved, I do not know.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Was your Sony progressive scan?.I did know the R22 will do 480p HDMI/ Component just not 480i Component.I will double check when I have a chance,but it will surprise me if the R22 now does 480i Component.
> 
> Edit: just tried it again,no picture on 480i Component on my R22-100.
> 
> The only way at this time for me to get 480i Component is to get an HR2x then I have to pay the HD Acess Fee($9.99) or to go with what I did a used HR10-250(MPEG2 HDDVR) to receive 480i Component.Then after they move the MPEG2 HD channels to MPEG4 HD I'll quit paying the HD Access Fee.


Interesting. Mine is an R22-200. I wonder if that's the difference? I have a Sony KV-27FS13. Trinitron Wega. Specs here.

I moved it to a different TV (now using composite) because on CE downloads, I had to view composite to see the CE D/L screen. Once the unit rebooted, tho, I was able to switch to component. If it's any consolation, I saw little, if any, difference, between composite and component PQ on that TV, and it's a pretty good one. /steve


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As far as I know all HR22s will deliver only 480p over component/HDMI, and 480i over the other connections. I am not sure why anyone would need to deliver 480i over component or HDMI, if the inputs are calibrated correctly s-video would give the same picture quality.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> As far as I know all HR22s will deliver only 480p over component/HDMI, and 480i over the other connections. I am not sure why anyone would need to deliver 480i over component or HDMI, if the inputs are calibrated correctly s-video would give the same picture quality.


I sure you meant R22s as that is what we are discussing.

There are a few(yes probably only a few) which at this time don't care about HD and have a SD only TVs that they use for their main viewing.Mine is a 50" Phillips Magnavox RPTV which the best quality picture is achieved with the 480i Component inputs.I have had my RPTV calibrated and Component is the highest quality picture input on mine when compared to S-Video input or A/V input.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is the latest rumor from the rumor mill that is DirecTvs CSRs  Last week I called in and was talking to a CSR about the Sports Pack. Well The CSR said I see you have and HR22 and 3 R22s, then the CSR said that in the summer DirecTv is going to make it possible to go HD on these (R22s) if you already have atleast 1 HD DVR on your account with HD access. I did not want to post this sooner because it is just a rumor (I did clear it with a moderator first). But then I saw Carl's post where he said it is his undrstanding this will happen, so no you have an "official" rumor from a DirecTv CSR (whatever good that is IDK)

Maybe we could pressure D* into this sooner....


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Post #20 in this thread: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154838

Johnnie5000 reports that you can mirror your R-22 to HD if you have an HD receiver. 
IDK does anyone else know of this experience?

Excuse my ignorance in posting the link to this thread I hope it works.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

50+ said:


> Post #20 in this thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154838
> 
> Johnnie5000 reports that you can mirror your R-22 to HD if you have an HD receiver.
> ...


The R22 is capable of being an HD DVR. Some DirecTV employees with R22's have had them enabled for HD as part of in-house testing. As I stated just a few posts earlier in this thread:


> It is my understanding that someday, the R22 will be upgradeable to HD (for the average customer). When that day will come, and what cost (if any) will be involved, I do not know.


Whether it will be tomorrow, "this summer", or some other time frame, I don't know and the people that do know won't say. I'm not sure I would trust a CSR's statement to be accurate, mostly because the CSR is not going to have official information of a future offering until it is much closer to happening. They may be truthfully telling you what they believe, but their information may or may not be accurate.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

carl6 said:


> The R22 is capable of being an HD DVR. Some DirecTV employees with R22's have had them enabled for HD as part of in-house testing. As I stated just a few posts earlier in this thread:
> Whether it will be tomorrow, "this summer", or some other time frame, I don't know and the people that do know won't say. I'm not sure I would trust a CSR's statement to be accurate, mostly because the CSR is not going to have official information of a future offering until it is much closer to happening. They may be truthfully telling you what they believe, but their information may or may not be accurate.


Carl I read your earlier post. I have also read many posts that say there are those out there that have R22 with the HD enabled, whether D*Tv employees or by accident. Johnnie5000 seems to say he has called and gotten his mirrored in the 72.5 area. I am like many others that just need the video section of the HDTV part enabled, the gray bars drive me crazy.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Here is the latest rumor from the rumor mill that is DirecTvs CSRs  Last week I called in and was talking to a CSR about the Sports Pack. Well The CSR said I see you have and HR22 and 3 R22s, then the CSR said that in the summer DirecTv is going to make it possible to go HD on these (R22s) if you already have atleast 1 HD DVR on your account with HD access. I did not want to post this sooner because it is just a rumor (I did clear it with a moderator first). But then I saw Carl's post where he said it is his undrstanding this will happen, so no you have an "official" rumor from a DirecTv CSR (whatever good that is IDK)
> 
> Maybe we could pressure D* into this sooner....


You would like to think that the DirecTV software engineers could have left all of the functions(except the dash button on the remote) on the R22s enabled for SD programming and just setup the R22s with HD enabled and the HD programming to be accessible with the dash button on the remote.No access to the dash button,no HD programming.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> I sure you meant R22s as that is what we are discussing.
> 
> There are a few(yes probably only a few) which at this time don't care about HD and have a SD only TVs that they use for their main viewing.Mine is a 50" Phillips Magnavox RPTV which the best quality picture is achieved with the 480i Component inputs.I have had my RPTV calibrated and Component is the highest quality picture input on mine when compared to S-Video input or A/V input.


I'm also one of those "few". I own 2 R22 units and love them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Make me the third of the "few"...

My HD-ready TV has only two component inputs... One allows a connection at 480p/720p and the other at 480i/720p. I have to connect my R22-100 to the 480p input in order for it to work. I truely wish as well that non-HD related options would be accessible to all users of the R22. Those gray bars and channel change backgrounds are annoying.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

My R22's are hooked up to SD tvs, it's not so much the HD output as it is recording HD to them for when/if MRV from DVR to DVR becomes available, plus the gey background is annoying.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

pyatta said:


> i'll throw my 2 cents out there...
> 
> the only way i will ever upgrade to HD is if they turn it on for the R22. I am tired of all these new receivers, lease agreements, price increases, etc.
> 
> I dont care how good the picture is, I'm tired of feeling like I'm being squeezed out of dollars all so I can watch Rachel Ray in HD.


You can't in Milwaukee. Rachel Ray is on WDJT-TV the local CBS affiliate which DirecTV still doesn't carry in HD. :lol:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Maybe if you realize what the purpose of the R22 was in the first place you will understand it better.The original purpose of the R22 was so DirecTV subscribers with MPEG4 SD locals could access them, only later was the decision made to offer the R22 to all DirecTV SD subscribers.


Oh, I don't know about that.

I seem to recall reading a "report to shareholders" on DBSTALK.COM stating that DirecTV's goal was to have just TWO receivers-a DVR and a non-DVR.

Presumably, both would do HD and MPEG4 and the features could be turned on and off via OTA command.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

50+ said:


> Carl I read your earlier post. I have also read many posts that say there are those out there that have R22 with the HD enabled, whether D*Tv employees or by accident. Johnnie5000 seems to say he has called and gotten his mirrored in the 72.5 area. I am like many others that just need the video section of the HDTV part enabled, the gray bars drive me crazy.


The gray bars have nothing to do with HDTV. Neither do the screen types (cropped, letterbox, squeezed, etc.) These features are changeable on my OTA digital TV converter box and it certainly has nothing to do with HDTV.

All DirecTV has to do is "open up" the menu tab under the HDTV menu to allow screen color changes and the above-described features on the R22. They DO NOT have to enable HDTV.

Originally, the "4:3/16:9" option tab was also grayed out on the R22 and you were stuck with 4:3 but not anymore.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

ThomasM,
I agree with you 100%. All I need is the video section opened.


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

It would be nice to be able to choose black or gray bars, and for those who have a HD tv the option to choose weather or not to enable HD. Also aren't the receivers recording the mpeg 4 hd channels anyway and just converting them to sd, especially for a lot of locals?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mcmattyo said:


> It would be nice to be able to choose black or gray bars, and for those who have a HD tv the option to choose weather or not to enable HD. Also aren't the receivers recording the mpeg 4 hd channels anyway and just converting them to sd, especially for a lot of locals?


The ability to access HD would have to come from DirecTV so they could make sure you are paying the $10.00 HD Access Fee.:sure:

Does not matter if your locals are MPEG2 or MPEG4 as the R22 will only do 480p with HDMI or Component and 480i with S-Video or A/V connections.I would likely believe that if the R22 was downconverting HD,you would see the HD emblem in the guide.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> The ability to access HD would have to come from DirecTV so they could make sure you are paying the $10.00 HD Access Fee.:sure:
> 
> Does not matter if your locals are MPEG2 or MPEG4 as the R22 will only do 480p with HDMI or Component and 480i with S-Video or A/V connections.I would likely believe that if the R22 was downconverting HD,you would see the HD emblem in the guide.


If you are in an area where the SD locals have moved off 72.5 on to 99/103, then DirecTV is only delivering one signal, the HD local, and the R22 downconverts the SD signal to 480i/480p to create the "SD channel". This looks like it is also happening in markets where the SD locals have been on 99/103 and HD locals are now becoming available (see various posts about Bangor, ME for example). There is no "SD local" as such. That is why you get the gray bars on the "SD local" on the R22, it is displaying a letterboxed 16:9 picture. 
Given that is how it works, there are two things people are asking for on the R22. The first is the ability to change the gray bars to black. Seems like a reasonable suggestion to me. The second is to make available the stretch/zoom etc capabilities that are available on the HR21 (remember the R22 is basically an HR21 with HD disabled. That also seems reasonable, although there might be a problem if the program code for the picture maniipulation is embedded within the HDTV code, if so it might take a major rewrite to make this happen. It's also ironic that people are asking for the ability to create a centercut picture for the R22 while others are complaining that when a local off-air station transitions to digital, DirecTVs SD local from 101/119 is displaying a centercut picture, and they want it to be letterbox.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> If you are in an area where the SD locals have moved off 72.5 on to 99/103, then DirecTV is only delivering one signal, the HD local, and the R22 downconverts the SD signal to 480i/480p to create the "SD channel". This looks like it is also happening in markets where the SD locals have been on 99/103 and HD locals are now becoming available (see various posts about Bangor, ME for example). There is no "SD local" as such. That is why you get the gray bars on the "SD local" on the R22, it is displaying a letterboxed 16:9 picture.
> Given that is how it works, there are two things people are asking for on the R22. The first is the ability to change the gray bars to black. Seems like a reasonable suggestion to me. The second is to make available the stretch/zoom etc capabilities that are available on the HR21 (remember the R22 is basically an HR21 with HD disabled. That also seems reasonable, although there might be a problem if the program code for the picture maniipulation is embedded within the HDTV code, if so it might take a major rewrite to make this happen. It's also ironic that people are asking for the ability to create a centercut picture for the R22 while others are complaining that when a local off-air station transitions to digital, DirecTVs SD local from 101/119 is displaying a centercut picture, and they want it to be letterbox.


I agree problem is my locals are not done this way so I don't see the problem.Hopefully this issue will be resolved.


----------



## kinghill (Apr 16, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> Does not matter if your locals are MPEG2 or MPEG4 as the R22 will only do 480p with HDMI or Component and 480i with S-Video or A/V connections.I would likely believe that if the R22 was downconverting HD,you would see the HD emblem in the guide.


A little off-topic but related to the quote above.

I have a SD-TV (Sony KV-36FS100) and just had D* installed last week. Sony's specs says the TV doesn't do 480p, it only does 480i. I got a R22 and the R22 is "stuck" on 480p resolution and it doesn't appear I can change it because the HDTV part of the menu is disabled. The R22 is hooked up to TV via S-Video because the Component connection would not work. The picture was very distorted with Component.

So do you guys know of any way to change the R22 to output 480i instead of 480p? Or would that not make any difference at all?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kinghill said:


> A little off-topic but related to the quote above.
> 
> I have a SD-TV (Sony KV-36FS100) and just had D* installed last week. Sony's specs says the TV doesn't do 480p, it only does 480i. I got a R22 and the R22 is "stuck" on 480p resolution and it doesn't appear I can change it because the HDTV part of the menu is disabled. The R22 is hooked up to TV via S-Video because the Component connection would not work. The picture was very distorted with Component.
> 
> So do you guys know of any way to change the R22 to output 480i instead of 480p? Or would that not make any difference at all?


The Composite (yellow RCA) and SVideo outputs are always 480i. You should see normal video using the SVideo connection regardless of how your R22 is set. What are you actually seeing using SVideo?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> The Composite (yellow RCA) and SVideo outputs are always 480i. You should see normal video using the SVideo connection regardless of how your R22 is set. What are you actually seeing using SVideo?


He is using the COMPONENT output which is indeed "locked" at 480p on the R22. Some TV sets have component inputs but don't do progressive scan so the picture just rolls or appears scrambled. This has been brought up since the original beta testing of this box (which I was a part of).

The composite and S-VIDEO outputs are, of course 480i because that is in the specification for these two video output types.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have and have always used Composite Video vs S-Video. PQ is good. but Composite is good enough for me. I even use a Composite to RF Mod on one of my TV's a 13" Emerson TV/VCR. PQ is fair. But watchable for me. If I want HD I can watch HD on Hulu on my PC on my LCD monitor. But things get a bit TO real for me then. :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kinghill said:


> A little off-topic but related to the quote above.
> 
> I have a SD-TV (Sony KV-36FS100) and just had D* installed last week. Sony's specs says the TV doesn't do 480p, it only does 480i. I got a R22 and the R22 is "stuck" on 480p resolution and it doesn't appear I can change it because the HDTV part of the menu is disabled. The R22 is hooked up to TV via S-Video because the Component connection would not work. The picture was very distorted with Component.
> 
> So do you guys know of any way to change the R22 to output 480i instead of 480p? Or would that not make any difference at all?


S-Video or A/V connections are 480i.Don't let the light on the front bother you.My RPTV has Component hookups(480i) and when I hooked up my RPTV with Component I got a "scrambled" picture which only means my RPTV is not progressive scan it's interlaced scan(and so is yours it seems).If DirecTV would have setup the "resolutions" button to go between 480i or 480p I would imagine tech support would have had to deal with several repair calls or something.You have it setup for the best video picture using S-Video on your TV.That is how I have my R22 hooked up.Enjoy! I really enjoy my R22.:welcome_s


----------



## kinghill (Apr 16, 2009)

Jhon69 said:


> S-Video or A/V connections are 480i.Don't let the light on the front bother you.My RPTV has Component hookups(480i) and when I hooked up my RPTV with Component I got a "scrambled" picture which only means my RPTV is not progressive scan it's interlaced scan(and so is yours it seems).If DirecTV would have setup the "resolutions" button to go between 480i or 480p I would imagine tech support would have had to deal with several repair calls or something.You have it setup for the best video picture using S-Video on your TV.That is how I have my R22 hooked up.Enjoy! I really enjoy my R22.:welcome_s


Excellent, that's the info I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kinghill said:


> Excellent, that's the info I was looking for. Thanks.


U R Welcome! and Welcome to the Forum!.:welcome_s


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ThomasM said:


> He is using the COMPONENT output which is indeed "locked" at 480p on the R22. .....


He said _The R22 is hooked up to TV via S-Video _

That's why I'm wondering if it's actually working OK with SVideo.


----------



## kinghill (Apr 16, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> The Composite (yellow RCA) and SVideo outputs are always 480i. You should see normal video using the SVideo connection regardless of how your R22 is set. What are you actually seeing using SVideo?





litzdog911 said:


> He said The R22 is hooked up to TV via S-Video
> That's why I'm wondering if it's actually working OK with SVideo.


litzdog,
Yes it is currently hooked up via S-Video and the picture appears to be ok. Text in the menus looks a little blurry intermittently but overall the picture is as good as I've seen it on this TV.

I was just asking because I saw the R22 was set to 480p and I couldn't change it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kinghill said:


> litzdog,
> Yes it is currently hooked up via S-Video and the picture appears to be ok. Text in the menus looks a little blurry intermittently but overall the picture is as good as I've seen it on this TV.
> 
> I was just asking because I saw the R22 was set to 480p and I couldn't change it.


If your text in the menu looks a little blurry you may need to readjust the brightness level on your TV in your TV's settings menu.I had to drop my brightness level 3 marks because the R22 was delivering a little bit brighter picture compared to the R15 that I had before hooked up to S-Video or an increase in the sharpness setting may help.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> He is using the COMPONENT output which is indeed "locked" at 480p on the R22. Some TV sets have component inputs but don't do progressive scan so the picture just rolls or appears scrambled. This has been brought up since the original beta testing of this box (which I was a part of).
> 
> The composite and S-VIDEO outputs are, of course 480i because that is in the specification for these two video output types.


why are the component video outputs locked to 480P when 480P is not standard def?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> why are the component video outputs locked to 480P when 480P is not standard def?


480p is standard definition progressive scan.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> why are the component video outputs locked to 480P when 480P is not standard def?


Why can't you change the background from that annoying gray?

Why can't you choose "squeezed" or "cropped" to eliminate annoying "bars" like you can with a lowly (SD) OTA digital converter box?

Only the software engineers know for sure....


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> He is using the COMPONENT output which is indeed "locked" at 480p on the R22. Some TV sets have component inputs but don't do progressive scan so the picture just rolls or appears scrambled. This has been brought up since the original beta testing of this box (which I was a part of).
> 
> The composite and S-VIDEO outputs are, of course 480i because that is in the specification for these two video output types.


My Sony 27" TV has Component video but it can't read Progressive scan either. So the feature is useless to me with that TV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Why can't you change the background from that annoying gray?
> 
> Why can't you choose "squeezed" or "cropped" to eliminate annoying "bars" like you can with a lowly (SD) OTA digital converter box?
> 
> Only the software engineers know for sure....


Oh no... Here we go...

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Oh no... Here we go...
> 
> - Merg


Again


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Indeed.......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well since D* is not sending these out for all SD customers, I doubt this will ever happen...


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Well since D* is not sending these out for all SD customers, I doubt this will ever happen...


Such a sad thing....... Indeed.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> Indeed.......


Yesssir! My never ending campaign to get the R22's gray screen and annoying bars a selectable option or at least let everyone know about this "crippleDVR" shortcoming. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Yesssir! My never ending campaign to get the R22's gray screen and annoying bars a selectable option or at least let everyone know about this "crippleDVR" shortcoming. :beatdeadhorse:


Gray pillar/crop bars notwithstanding, my R22 is not "crippled," despite your continual assertions to the contrary. It's fast, can store 200+ hours of content, can download and play On Demand content, and thanks to the Cutting Edge process, has access to features no other SD DVR is capable of.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah Crippled is a little harsh, this is in no way the John M..... of DVRs.......

Now that's a cripple.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It seems like this thread resurfaces every couple of weeks without any new information. I'm closing it, but anyone looking for information should be able to search for it.


----------

